# back on the forum



## Deleted member 78422 (Feb 24, 2020)

After a bit of illness and now geting out and abut a bit i decided to pay my subs and rejoin the forum 
bill


----------



## Asterix (Feb 24, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 24, 2020)

Welcome back, hope your feeling better and rarin  to go.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## izwozral (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome back Bill and good health to you.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome back Bill,


----------



## Robmac (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome back.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome back hope all is well with your health now.


----------



## daisymini (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm feeling left out...!  Should I do a thread about returning?


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 27, 2020)

daisymini said:


> I'm feeling left out...!  Should I do a thread about returning?


Haha I just posted that on the other thread you was on stop reading my mind


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## The laird (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi welcome home hope you keep better and enjoy


----------

